# Things to ponder on



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2021)

Not really political but I will understand if it gets deleted @Tony @ripjack13 Nothing quite like turning yourself in. 


From a friend about a few things that may need to be posted.
A Little Dose of Reality.
In the future China will employ millions of American workers and dominate thousands of small communities all over the United States . Chinese acquisition of U.S. businesses set a new all-time record last year, and it is on pace to shatter that record this year.
The Smithfield Foods acquisition is an example. Smithfield Foods is the largest pork producer and processor in the world. It has facilities in 26 U.S. states and it employs tens of thousands of Americans. It directly owns 460 farms and has contracts with approximately 2,100 others.
But now a Chinese company has bought it for $ 4.7 billion, and that means that the Chinese will now be the most important employer in dozens of rural communities all over America.
Thanks in part to our massively bloated trade deficit with China, the Chinese have trillions of dollars to spend. They are only just starting to exercise their economic muscle.
It is important to keep in mind that there is often not much of a difference between “the Chinese government” and “Chinese corporations”. In 2011, 43 percent of all profits in China were produced by companies where the Chinese government had a controlling interest in.
Last year a Chinese company spent $2.6 billion to purchase AMC entertainment – one of the largest movie theater chains in the United States. Now that Chinese company controls more movie ticket sales than anyone else in the world.
But China is not just relying on acquisitions to expand its economic power.
“Economic beachheads” are being established all over America. For example, Golden Dragon Precise Copper Tube Group, Inc. recently broke ground on a $100 million plant in Thomasville, Alabama. Many of the residents of Thomasville, Alabama will be glad to have jobs, but it will also become yet another community that will now be heavily dependent on communist China.
And guess where else Chinese companies are putting down roots? Detroit.
Chinese-owned companies are investing in American businesses and new vehicle technology, selling everything from seat belts to shock absorbers in retail stores, and hiring experienced engineers and designers in an effort to soak up the talent and expertise of domestic automakers and their suppliers. If you recently purchased an “American-made” vehicle, there is a really good chance that it has a number of Chinese parts in it. Industry analysts are hard-pressed to put a number on the Chinese suppliers operating in the United States.
China seems particularly interested in acquiring energy resources in the United States.
For example, China is actually mining for coal in the mountains of Tennessee.
Guizhou Gouchuang Energy Holdings Group spent 616 million dollars to acquire Triple H Coal Co. in Jacksboro, Tennessee. At the time, that acquisition really didn’t make much news, but now a group of conservatives in Tennessee is trying to stop the Chinese from blowing up their mountains and taking their coal.
And pretty soon China may want to build entire cities in the United States just like they have been doing in other countries. Right now, China is actually building a city larger than Manhattan just outside Minsk, the capital of Belarus.
Are you starting to get the picture?
China is on the rise. If you doubt this, just read the following:
* When you total up all imports and exports, China is now the number one trading nation on the entire planet.
* Overall, the U.S. has run a trade deficit with China over the past decade that comes to more than 2.3 trillion dollars.
* China has more foreign currency reserves than anyone else on the planet.
* China now has the largest new car market in the entire world.
* China now produces more than twice as many automobiles as the United States does.
* After being bailed out by U.S. taxpayers, GM is involved in 11 joint ventures with Chinese companies.
* China is the number one gold producer in the world.
* The uniforms for the U.S. Olympic team were made in China.
* 85% of all artificial Christmas trees the world over are made in China.
* The new World Trade Center tower in New York is going to include glass imported from China .
* China now consumes more energy than the United States does.
* China is now in aggregate the leading manufacturer of goods in the entire world.
* China uses more cement than the rest of the world combined.
* China is now the number one producer of wind and solar power on the entire globe.
* China produces 3 times as much coal and 11 times as much steel as the United States does.
* China produces more than 90 percent of the global supply of rare earth elements.
* China is now the number one supplier of components that are critical to the operation of any national defense system.
* In published scientific research articles China is expected to become the number one in the world very shortly.
And what we have seen so far may just be the tip of the iceberg.
For now, I will just leave you with one piece of advice - learn to speak Chinese. (* "I told you for the last 5 years")
Nicholas C. Bozick
Lieutenant Colonel (Ret) Special Forces (USA)
16Ed Clarke, Carlo 'Chuck' Ramos and 14 others
21 Comments

Like



Comment

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## theturtle (Sep 5, 2021)

I am dismayed at what we over here have become. What ever happened to our self sufficiency? "American Made" was something to take pride in but not anymore. We have priced ourselves out of business. I love the quality of things people make on here. So many talented people. We need more people to be like this. The Turtle

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2021)

I see no reason to delete this Mike. It truly is something to think about and decide, both as individuals and as a country if this is a road we want to continue going down.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## scootac (Sep 5, 2021)

What happened?
We want so much, we buy so much. Only way to get it is to buy cheap. Guess who makes cheap stuff?
We buy cheap stuff....over and over. 
Doesn't hurt they don't have the govt/enviromental regulations to deal with either.
Could go on.....but I won't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2021)

Tony said:


> I see no reason to delete this Mike. It truly is something to think about and decide, both as individuals and as a country if this is a road we want to continue going down.


Thanks. I agree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2021)

scootac said:


> What happened?
> We want so much, we buy so much. Only way to get it is to buy cheap. Guess who makes cheap stuff?
> We buy cheap stuff....over and over.
> Doesn't hurt they don't have the govt/enviromental regulations to deal with either.
> Could go on.....but I won't.


The best way to get more stuff is buy quality. Buying cheap crap means you will have to buy it again. I have furniture I bought used in early 70s and refinished and have used ever since. My grandchildren may wear them out in their lifetime. Buy quality and buy once.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## scootac (Sep 5, 2021)

My Dad had a saying....'It only costs a little more to go first class'. He wasn't talking about flying....but buying quality. I don't think I buy a lot of stuff....but do try to buy good quality. 
But....that means you might have to save a bit longer to get it. People do not save anymore.....they WANT (not need!) to have it NOW!!!
And as you and I said.....they buy the same item over and over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Sep 5, 2021)

I’ve been at the same manufacturing plant for almost 33 years…. We make industrial valves. I could go on and on about cheap products from China and India and how it’s impacting my job but it would only make my bp go up so I’ll just leave it alone. Needless to say, I go out of my way to buy made in the USA. I just completely remodeled my kitchen and we only purchased American made products… even the plywood. The final price was probably twice what it could of been but I’m glad we did it our way. On a side note, if you need good quality hinges and drawer slides check out Blum. Made here in the USA and built to last.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 5, 2021)

On the buying quality front...just think about your likelihood to fix or maintain your American...or European tools vs Chinese made stuff that you'd simply through away and add to landfills.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 5, 2021)

The Trojan Horse of the 21st Century! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2021)

I have seen these Chinese companies here in the Detroit area. I make deliveries to them trucking, they have their hands in just about everything automotive. This is why I had no problem buying my Toyota tacoma pickup truck. The way gm tried to rape me on a new truck pissed me off so bad I may never buy and American car again, their half Chinese anyway. And you can thank our government for making this happen with the Chinese, they all got big payoffs that you'll never hear about. The leftist are rolling in the cash from China.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2021)

All the smithfield farms plants.back in Missouri I know of don't employ many Americans, they are almost all from Mexico! so the Chinese won't be.taking too Many American jobs there

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## scootac (Sep 5, 2021)

Too many Americans won't do those type of jobs.
Can't do them with a mouse or phone.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2021)

scootac said:


> Too many Americans won't do those type of jobs.
> Can't do them with a mouse or phone.


Agree, brutal work in those meat processing plants

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Sep 5, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> All the smithfield farms plants.back in Missouri I know of don't employ many Americans, they are almost all from Mexico! so the Chinese won't be.taking too Many American jobs there


The Smithfield plant just a few miles away is about 40% white, 40% African immigrant (don't know the nationalities) and 20% Hispanic. I have several acquaintances who have worked there, and it is a young man's job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2021)

I dont mind. Just make sure this stuff is true....
Just cuz you read it on facebook doesnt mean its true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 6, 2021)

theturtle said:


> I am dismayed at what we over here have become. What ever happened to our self sufficiency?


Nothing fails like success. Following WWII America became the most successful country the world has ever seen. It is inevitable that "empires", to use the historical phrase, go through a process where eventually the citizenry becomes soft and entitled **. It happens every time. We've just managed, via technology and international trade, to to through that process faster than it's ever been done before.

The fact that there is another rising empire just waiting to take over will just hasten the process to its final conclusion. I don't know that my kids, now in their 30's, will need to learn Chinese, but their kids certainly will.

** A quote that has been falsely attributed to Thomas Jefferson, but that holds regardless of who said it: "Democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not." That's an extreme point of view of where we are right now, but it fits perfectly with where we are headed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> All the smithfield farms plants.back in Missouri I know of don't employ many Americans, they are almost all from Mexico! so the Chinese won't be.taking too Many American jobs there


Big meat processing plant 150 miles SW of us. Foreigners from all over world there.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2021)

phinds said:


> Nothing fails like success. Following WWII America became the most successful country the world has ever seen. It is inevitable that "empires", to use the historical phrase, go through a process where eventually the citizenry becomes soft and entitled **. It happens every time. We've just managed, via technology and international trade, to to through that process faster than it's ever been done before.
> 
> The fact that there is another rising empire just waiting to take over will just hasten the process to its final conclusion. I don't know that my kids, now in their 30's, will need to learn Chinese, but their kids certainly will.
> 
> ** A quote that has been falsely attributed to Thomas Jefferson, but that holds regardless of who said it: "Democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not." That's an extreme point of view of where we are right now, but it fits perfectly with where we are headed


If you are a landlord, you pretty much think we are there now....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I dont mind. Just make sure this stuff is true....
> Just cuz you read it on facebook doesnt mean its true.


if you research- just a little, The Chinese have been doing this in Australia for quite a while. Aussies are starting to fight back. I read an article about Mozambique - 75% of logging is not legal. Most going to China- who is knocking on Talibans door-China- Afghanistan is rich in rare earths copper and other metals. The list goes on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 6, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Mozambique - 75% of logging is not legal. Most going to China


China has been raping the forests of Africa and South America for at least a decade now. I have a friend in Australia who has a Chinese wife and he's into wood. Among other things about China and wood, he has sent me pics of cocobolo and other rosewood logs piled up like the huge pile after pile you see in some lumber mills in America, all exported illegally from South America to China. They consider CITES to be a joke

EDIT: let me amend that. They don't consider CITES to be a joke, they consider it to be a marvelous commercial advantage for themselves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Sep 6, 2021)

Oh yeah, living in Taiwan I can tell you, China is a snake and patriotic Chinese ( definitely not all of them) have a very Chinese centric view of the world. To be honest, they are sort of just mimicking what America and just about every other world power I can think of has done. Maybe as an American I always feel we somehow ‘did things differently abroad’ , but the more you look into it, the less it seems that is true. Regardless, China’s core philosophy is that everyone can be bought or scared into complacency. If not, you can simply be bought out. I hear this constantly from travelers as my wife owns a hostel here. My advice, do what Taiwan does and stick it to them in whatever little way you can. They hate it. If you look into this summer’s Taiwan/China pineapple scandal, you’ll not only laugh, but also have a real positive outlook on how independent democratic countries can come together to resist tyrannical governments.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Sep 6, 2021)

phinds said:


> China has been raping the forests of Africa and South America for at least a decade now. I have a friend in Australia who has a Chinese wife and he's into wood. Among other things about China and wood, he has sent me pics of cocobolo and other rosewood logs piled up like the huge pile after pile you see in some lumber mills in America, all exported illegally from South America to China. They consider CITES to be a joke
> 
> EDIT: let me amend that. They don't consider CITES to be a joke, they consider it to be a marvelous commercial advantage for themselves.


I recently watched a news report that confronted Chinese nationals pulling boatloads of woods out of Africa. When one of these bosses was asked what’s going to happen when the clean the forests out, he laughed and said, “we’ll move on to somewhere else “. I could go on and on with environmental sins leveled against nationalist, but to say the least, it’s egregious.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

